# Help regarding Two Years Full-Time Study Requirement



## buzoo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello 
I have been granted admission to Master of IT program in CSU Melbourne . According to offer letter the course starts on Nov 10 2014 and will be completed in Nov 2016. the course all along has 12 subjects and was registered to cricos under 104 weeks.

Can you help me if i am eligible for Two Years Full-Time Study Requirement that is prerequisite to get 2 years of graduate work visa after my masters.
Thanks


----------



## YasirAbbas (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes you are.
2 year study requirement is 92 weeks of registered study. If your degree is CRICOS registered for 104 weeks, you will meet this requirement.


----------

